# Eclipse spielt verrückt



## Zaphi67 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallöli.

Ich lern grad Java mit eclipse. Das geht auch auch soweit ganz gut.
Ab und zu (ich hab leider noch nicht rausgefunden wann immer) macht meine Tastatureingabe völlig andere Dinge. Nach "Enter" springt der Cursor plötzlich an eine völlig andere Stelle, Aus heiterm Himmel werden an irgendwelchen Stellen Codeschnipsel eingefügt oder ich kann die <-- Taste nicht mehr verwenden. Passiert sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows.
Hat jemand ne spontane Idee woher das kommt?
Außerdem wüßte ich gern ob es eine Art Wiederherstellungspunkt gibt. Da beim testen mit "run" ja immer kompiliert und gespeichert wird wäre das vorteilhaft für Übungen in denen oft rumgepfuscht wird.


----------



## Marco13 (24. Mai 2010)

Zum "rumspinnen" kann ich nichts sagen, aber zum "Wiederherstellen": Es gibt eine "Local History" (rechtklick auf die Datei, dort irgendwas mit "Compare with..." oder "Local History")


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2010)

> Hat jemand ne spontane Idee woher das kommt?


Bei mir macht Eclipse sowas nicht...

Kompiliert wird übrigens schon nach dem Speichern einer Datei.


----------



## Marco13 (24. Mai 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Kompiliert wird übrigens schon nach dem Speichern einer Datei.


... was man aber ausschalten kann, wenn man will


----------

